# Columbia Help



## scale (Aug 3, 2015)

I picked this up. I like it. Its going on the bench next. 3 speed rear SA AW hub and you can make out the stars and strips bands around the tubes. Other than that....i have no clue what model or year. Can anyone help? I love the look of it. I plan to redo the 3 speed on it, throw some brakes on it and tool around on it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like one of the "Columbia American" lightweights from the mid 50's. Please provide the serial number and I can provide more information.


----------



## scale (Aug 4, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> Looks like one of the "Columbia American" lightweights from the mid 50's. Please provide the serial number and I can provide more information.




based on the link to the website you have in your profile........i compared the head badge and it has a 1960s style badge. Ill get the serial number when i get a moment. Thanks for the info!


----------

